# Tiny moths



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in the process of turning my viv into a compostarium. Last week I added a watermelon rind from my compost pile which was covered in flies (looked like melanogaster and hydeii). Today I'm noticing a bunch of tiny moths coming from the decayed rind. They are little white/gray moths a little bigger than melanogaster, smaller than hydeii. Any bug people have a clue what they would be? The frogs seem to like them.
-Mark


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ive found some tiny moths as well and wondered if they would be good prey items. you fed them to the frogs?

james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mark do they look like these? moth flies - Google Search

Ed


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mine are! and now i know what those larvae are in my tank. thanks ed.

james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi James,

If you are seeing them in your cages I would keep an eye on it, as depending on how your frogs deposit thier eggs, I have personally observed moth fly larva predating on the eggs of dendrobatids and other frogs. 

Ed


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm, interesting. These look like the ones in my viv.

An iridescent Drain fly (or moth fly) - Canon Digital Photography Forums

It sounds like there is quite a bit of variation in behavior between species, I wonder if these guys would pose a risk to eggs. It sounds like you could grow them in ridiculously high numbers, and I would think that vitamins would still to them pretty well. The problem is that they don't crawl around very much, they mostly just stand there. The frogs seem happy to eat them when they move.

-Mark


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Mark,

There are a lot of different species so I've never tried to identify them more closely that the broadest generality. 

I have seen at egg predation in several occasions... If they are showing up as more than the occasional transient, I generally view them as a indicator of poor conditions in an enclosure (excess nutrients, poor air and water circulation). They will occasionally show up in areas after coming up through the drains (the adults can crawl through water traps without any trouble). 

Ed


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll see how long they stick around. More keep appearing all the time; now there about maybe 15-20 easily visible. I keep adding organic matter for the microfauna in my tank to consume, so maybe these guys will be permanent residents (I found a amphipod today from when I seeded my tank 3 years ago). Here is a pic I snapped. Kind of creepy up close. Keep in mind this is maybe 25% bigger than a melanogaster.


----------

